# kernel-2.6.33 and nvidia-drivers-195.36.03

## DevOne

Hi folks,

i've read a thread on that above, but i'm not still able to compile nvidia under 2.6.33

Now i've installed nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 under kernel 2.6.31-6 

On 2.6.33 was shown:

kernel target problem

Thanks

Gianni

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> Hi folks,
> 
> i've read a thread on that above, but i'm not still able to compile nvidia under 2.6.33
> 
> Now i've installed nvidia-drivers-195.36.03 under kernel 2.6.31-6 
> ...

 

Are your kernel sources installed and did you compile them prior to emerging the nvidia-drivers?

----------

## krinn

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301318

and: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-816967-highlight-.html

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *krinn wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301318 
> 
> and: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-816967-highlight-.html

 

I think his problem is unrelated to that bug, because the nvidia 195.36.03 driver does not work with kernel 2.6.33 for him and it should work with kernel 2.6.33 without any patches. It probably has something to do with his kernel sources not being installed, eselected or compiled. In particular, if he installed a new kernel version and removed the old kernel version, the old kernel version will likely still be eselected, which will cause problems when compiling drivers that depend on the kernel sources being installed.

----------

## DevOne

Ok boys...

now i've resolved it with a patch and nvidia-drivers-190.53-r1 (thanks to gentoo admin).

Anyway, during broadcom-sta compilation, my kernel-2.6.33 gives some missing files error...

so i've emerging again the source and now broadcom-sta compiles very well.

Perhaps now nvidia-drivers-195.xx.xx could be compiled...but i can't try it now   :Wink: 

Thanks to all and to a good gentoo support!!

Bye

Gianni

----------

